# Lenovo (Yoga 710-15ISK Signature Edition) No Ethernet Port!



## jackalopeday (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, 

Does anyone know how I can get an ethernet connection my laptop. Or is that not possible if I don't have an ethernet port on my laptop. I wasn't sure. 
Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That flip-open type laptop appears to have 2 USB 3.0 ports.

A "USB 3.0 To Gigabit Ethernet" adapter should work for you.
https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/usb-ethernet-adapter

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

You need a USB Ethernet adapter. Found this on Amazon.
UGREEN
4.6 out of 5 stars 270 Reviews
UGREEN Network Adapter USB 3.0 to Ethernet RJ45 Lan Gigabit Adapter for 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet Supports Nintendo Switch black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

